# 6 pin to 8 pin GPU power connector



## Mohammed (Apr 8, 2014)

hi   TPU

I have power supply which doesn't support 8pin connectors. So I was looking around and i found Cable to convert 6 to 8 but, Is this safe to go with?


CPU: Intel Q9650
GPU: I am not buy yet, but i willing to get HD 7970
RAM: 8GB RAM ( 2GB x 4 )
HDD: WD 1TB 7200RPM
PSU: *TOPOWER X3 *


So, do you think it's okay?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm skeptical that the PSU has enough amperage to run a 7970. Perhaps it's time for a new, more modern PSU before getting the video card.


----------



## RadFX (Apr 9, 2014)

What you should do it when you connect that 6-8 pin adapter make sure it is using both 12v rails. You do this by connecting 1 side of it to one molex connector on 1 line out from your psu and the other side of the adapter to a different molex connector on a seperate line coming out of your psu. I hope I explained this cleary enough.

Also, you can use a paper clip to connect the missing 2 pins to your 6pin pci-e outputs. I DO NOT RECOMMEND you do this unless you know what you are doing.

http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/PCI_Express_(PCIe)_8pin_power


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2014)

What do you think?  8 pin PCI power connector is rated for 225 watts.  6 pin is rated for 150 watts.  Do you see a problem?


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 9, 2014)

At least Topower PSUs are rated at their actual output but it being an old PSU with an outdated design (multi-rail, no PFC) I would err on the side of caution and go for an HD7870/R9 270X.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Apr 9, 2014)

erocker said:


> I'm skeptical that the PSU has enough amperage to run a 7970. Perhaps it's time for a new, more modern PSU before getting the video card.



This. 110%. The coverting cable will work, but if that psu doesn't support 8 pin connections out of the box, I wouldn't try running a gpu that needs it from it.

Also, I would think that Q9650 would be a bit of a bottleneck.


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 9, 2014)

i dunno, your psu looks like on the edge if you run 7970
i may buying better psu first


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 9, 2014)

i will say +1 to all the above new PSU before getting that HD7970


----------



## arskatb (Apr 9, 2014)

I will give my vote for new psu aswell


----------



## Mohammed (Apr 9, 2014)

I think I will buy new PSU or go down to HD7950
appreciate your help


----------



## Arctucas (Apr 9, 2014)

You all do realize that the difference between a 6-pin and 8-pin is the 8-pin has two more ground conductors?

Since there are no additional +12V conductors, how is there the possibility to supply more "power"?


----------



## Durvelle27 (Apr 9, 2014)

New CPU is really needed. That C2Q will really bottleneck a HD 7970


----------



## suraswami (Apr 10, 2014)

Mohammed - did you change your plan?  I thought you got a AM3+ setup with the FX 8 core.  Like others mentioned that Q9650 might not do that well with the 7970.

Yes 6 to 8 pin will work fine.  I ran a Sapphire 6970 OCed with PII 1045T @ 3.2 Ghz with a Ultra 600W PSU for a while using the 6 to 8 converter, never had issues.


----------



## Mohammed (Apr 10, 2014)

this is ^_^ for my old PC
just I want to see how much it will improve in gaming after upgrade GPU


----------



## suraswami (Apr 10, 2014)

Mohammed said:


> this is ^_^ for my old PC
> just I want to see how much it will improve in gaming after upgrade GPU



Then best is a 7870/270x/270.  you don't need worry about PSU too.


----------



## caliskan (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi, I think you should check the connector before using it like how it is converting the 8 pin to 6 pins like may be TOPOWER X3 has two voltages like 12V and 5V and I think may be it is eliminating one. So you should check connector before using it.

http://blog.7pcb.com


----------



## Jetster (Jun 23, 2014)

Simple. Do not use adapters. Get a proper PSU


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 23, 2014)

use that top power unit at your own peril


----------



## X71200 (Jun 23, 2014)

PSU is old and junk. As far as I know, it has high ripple, voltage fluctuations, crap caps, poor ventilation and very poor efficiency (no active PFC). Get rid of it.

Q9650 should be fine for that 7970, it would bottleneck a bit but yeah. I ran one with 470 and 570 SLI setups.


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 23, 2014)

i dont really see much gain using anything above a 7850/70 with that cpu honestly. maybe it would be a better choice for you ?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Arctucas said:


> You all do realize that the difference between a 6-pin and 8-pin is the 8-pin has two more ground conductors? Since there are no additional +12V conductors, how is there the possibility to supply more "power"?



Actually, that isn't completely accurate.  The 6-Pin connector only requires 2 +12v connectors, the 3rd is optional.  In the time when the OP's unit was new, when 8-pins were not very common, a lot of mid-range units only used the 2 pins and left the middle pin unused.  The 8-Pin connector requires all 3 +12v connectors be present.

This is the PCI-Sig Diagram for the 6-Pin:






This is the PCI-Sig Diagram for the 8-Pin:





Also, sometimes 6-Pin connectors will use smaller wire gauges than 8-Pins. So even if the 3 +12v connectors are there, the wires themselves might not be able to take doubling the power draw.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 24, 2014)

the Op's power supply is a "will blow" brand meaning it WILL blow up if he trys to use a adapter with it


----------



## X71200 (Jun 24, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> the Op's power supply is a "will blow" brand meaning it WILL blow up if he trys to use a adapter with it



Actually Topower has a few "non WILL blow" PSU's but this is a junky unit and certainly not one of them. Agreed that once a 7970 peaks this thing could revolve to pieces lol.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 24, 2014)

well if he gets the 7970 before the 4Th he could have his own fireworks show, charge admission and then buy a new system to replace the crispy fried one


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 25, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> Actually, that isn't completely accurate.  The 6-Pin connector only requires 2 +12v connectors, the 3rd is optional.  In the time when the OP's unit was new, when 8-pins were not very common, a lot of mid-range units only used the 2 pins and left the middle pin unused.  The 8-Pin connector requires all 3 +12v connectors be present.
> 
> This is the PCI-Sig Diagram for the 6-Pin:
> 
> ...




Hmm... OK.

Of course, you have examples?


----------



## Shambles1980 (Jun 25, 2014)

all my psu's 6 pins have the 12v wire But thats not really fair as they are 6+2 so technically they are all 8 pin.


----------



## Vario (Jun 25, 2014)

Yes, most every 8 pin I have seen will split to 6+2.


----------

